# May 11 2004



## Bladestunner316 (May 11, 2004)

This devotional is brought ot you by Chrles Spurgeon's Faith's Checkbook.

May 11

Wait for the Finals
&quot;Gad, a troop shall overcome him: but he shall overcome at the last&quot;
(Genesis 49:19). 

Some of us have been like the tribe of Gad. Our adversaries for a while were too many for us; they came upon us like a troop. Yes, and for the moment they overcame us; and they exulted greatly because of their temporary victory. Thus they only proved the first part of the family heritage to be really ours, for Christ's people, like Dan, shall have a troop overcoming them. This being overcome is very painful, and we should have despaired if we had not by faith believed the second line of our father's benediction, &quot;He shall overcome at the last.&quot; &quot;All's well that ends well,&quot; said the world's poet; and he spoke the truth. A war is to be judged, not by first success or defeats, but by that which happens &quot;at the last.&quot; The LORD will give to truth and righteousness victory &quot;at the last&quot;; and, as Mr. Bunyan says, that means forever, for nothing can come after the last.

What we need is patient perseverance in well-doing, calm confidence in our glorious Captain. Christ, our LORD Jesus, would teach us His holy art of setting the face like a flint to go through with work or suffering till we can say, &quot;It is finished.&quot; Hallelujah. Victory! Victory! We believe the promise. &quot;He shall overcome at the last.&quot;


Question
Do you seek assurance in the knowledge that though we the elect be small on earth,but have a refuge in heaven above?


----------



## Puritan Sailor (May 11, 2004)

Perhaps a better question would be, what perspective do you hold when you have lost a battle in this spiritual war? Do we despair? Or do we get back up and keep fighting, knowing that we shall prevail in the end?


----------



## JonathonHunt (May 11, 2004)

I try very much to keep my eyes on heaven (often fail!). Indeed,. it is when I sin, and times get hard in many ways, that it is such an encouragement to know that one day I will be incapable of sin and in the presence of my Saviour. 

Of course, in the midst of sin, I look first to Christ, as the hymnwriter says:

When Satan tempts me to despair
And tells me of the guilt within
Upwards I look, and see Him there
Who made an end of all my sin!


Heaven, ah, heaven. There is the victory in full consummation! That is our home, our country! Oh for that day when races, classes and cliques shall be nothing, and Jesus Christ be EVERYTHING! 

We know victory in our christian lives. But how grand shall the Victory of glory be? Hallelujah!


----------

